# Harry tries an experiment



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is a quick project. I tried an experiment and whilst it turned out OK, I think that it would have looked better with a greater contrast between the woods and possibly a narrower inserted piece.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Harry

I'm looking forward to seeing one with your name in it..
H.S. put in with some epoxy or with some hardwood inlay..

==


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice idea Harry, came out incredible as usual.....

Ed......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a beauty. I really like the contrasting woods. Well done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice one Harry! Me thinks you're hooked on pens now??


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Keep experimenting Harry. You're doing great so far.


PS: Love the pictures.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I have to get a lathe one day! Very cool Harry!


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

That is gorgeous Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What can I say guys, such praise only makes me try harder and you're so right George, I think I might become addicted to this turning lark, at least with pens.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Harry, that's awesome. Just think, there is no other like it. -Derek


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep next thing ya know Harry will be doing pens with celtic knots.    Those are fun to do Harry. Just gotta make sure you drill dead center.


----------

